

Ask HN: Any YC W2011 applicants heard back yet? - zbruhnke

post your results here if so ... I hope we can get a working list of who/what got accepted to an interview and who got turned down ... could be a great post to archive and check again in 5-10 years :)
======
pg
We'll tell people this evening.

------
citizenkeys
You can also view many of the applicant videos over at WikiTorrents.org:
<http://wikitorrents.org/wiki/ycombinator_applicants>

~~~
zbruhnke
saw the site ... like the idea but could not find how to edit the page and add
my link even after i signed up

~~~
citizenkeys
There is a login button next to the top logo. You need to login separately for
the wiki as for the rest of the site. It's an integration issue we're working
on.

------
kellyreid
Not as of yet - we have a form/spreadsheet going that keeps track of this, go
fill it in here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1862266>

------
iworkforthem
I have rejected.. There's always next year. KEEP ON HACKING! :P

------
benologist
I have - rejected.

